# Pilot werden würde



## petoe

Guten Abend Leute,

Ist dieser Satz richtig?

Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.


Danke.


----------



## lingpil

Ja, der Satz ist richtig. Nur die Kombination aus "fände" und "cool" ist etwas ungewöhnlich.  Menschen, die von "cool" sprechen, verwenden nur selten den korrekten Konjunktiv. Der Satz an sich ist aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

For the record:
Ich sehe trotz sich wandelnden Sprachgebrauchs keine Notwendigkeit, im Konditionalsatz den Ersatz-Konjunktiv II zu gebrauchen; dies umso weniger, als hier nicht einmal im Hauptsatz der Ersatz-Konjunktiv II gebraucht wird, wo er doch dort größere Berechtigung hätte. Ich halte daher 


petoe said:


> Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.


für stilistisch misslungen und schlage folgenden Satz vor:

_Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot würde.

_Alternativ: Ersatz-Konjunktiv II im Hauptsatz, nicht im Konditionalsatz:

_Sie würde es cool finden, wenn er Pilot würde._

Und für die ganz glühenden Verehrer und Verehrerinnen des Ersatzkonjunktivs II (zu denen ich niemals zählen werde) Ersatzkonjunktiv II auf beiden Seiten:

_Sie würde es cool finden, wenn er Pilot werden würde._

Aber ausgerechnet im Nebensatz Ersatzkonjunktiv II zu gebrauchen und im Hauptsatz nicht, ist ein stilistisches No-go:

_*Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde._


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



petoe said:


> Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.



Für mich ist der Satz vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich glaube im Moment, das hängt damit zusammen, dass "etwas werden" im beruflichen Sinne eine eigene Bedeutung hat.


----------



## perpend

Sowka said:


> Für mich ist der Satz vollkommen in Ordnung. Ich glaube im Moment, das hängt damit zusammen, dass "etwas werden" im beruflichen Sinne eine eigene Bedeutung hat.



Ich sehe das auch so, und ich frage mich, wo der Unterschied liegt. 
X) Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.
Y) Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot würde. (von Schimmelreiter)

X) heißt "if he became a pilot" or "if he were to become a pilot", meiner Meinung nach.
Y) heißt wenig für mich. Was bedeutet das?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Ich sehe das auch so, und ich frage mich, wo der Unterschied liegt.
> X) Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.
> Y) Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot würde. (von Schimmelreiter)


Ich hab' mich sooo bemüht! 


In

_Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot würde._

steht in Haupt- und Nebensatz der Konjunktiv II.


In

_Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde._

steht im Hauptsatz der Konjunktiv II, aber im Nebensatz der Ersatzkonjunktiv II.


Wenn schon, dann umgekehrt:

_Ich würde es cool finden, wenn er Pilot würde._


Oder allenfalls Ersatzkonjunktiv II in Haupt- *und* Nebensatz:

_Ich würde es cool finden, wenn er Pilot werden würde._


Aber doch nicht Konjunktiv II im Haupt- und Ersatzkonjunktiv II im Nebensatz:

_Ich fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.



_


----------



## perpend

Ich weiß, deine Bemühungen zu schätzen.  Ich schnalle es jetzt.

Ich habe nicht ganz mitbekommen, dass das alleinstehende "würde" bei Y), Konjuktiv II von "werden würde" ist. Jetzt, wo ich es kapiert habe, sehe ich, dass es bei #3 schon klar war. Sorry!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

perpend said:


> Ich weiß, deine Bemühungen zu schätzen.  Ich schnalle es jetzt.
> 
> Ich habe nicht ganz mitbekommen, dass das alleinstehende "würde" bei Y), Konjuktiv II von "werden würde" ist. Jetzt, wo ich es kapiert habe, sehe ich, dass es bei #3 schon klar war. Sorry!


_würde _ist der Konjunktiv II von _werden_, so wie _fände_ der Konjunktiv II von _finden _ist.

_werden würde _ist der Ersatzkonjunktiv II von _werden_, so wie _finden würde _der Ersatzkonjunktiv II von _finden_​ ist.




PS
Der Satz

_Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.

_hat dieselbe Struktur wie

_Sie ginge ins Kino, wenn sie genug Geld haben würde._
*Stilistisch* furchtbar!




In Betracht kommen:

_Sie ginge ins Kino, wenn sie genug Geld hätte.

Sie würde ins Kino gehen, wenn sie genug Geld hätte.

__Sie würde ins Kino gehen, wenn sie genug Geld haben würde. _(würde *ich* aber nicht sagen)


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Schimmelreiter, ich kann Deine systematische Argumentation verstehen, aber ich denke, dass es sich in der Lebenspraxis anders darstellt.

Wenn man den Satz in die Gegenwart Indikativ setzt, dann erhält man: "Sie findet es cool, dass er Pilot wird." 
Das ist natürlich ein Satz, aber wenn man sich die Situation vorstellt, dann ist er doch eher ungewöhnlich. "Dass er Pilot wird" ist keineswegs eine ausgemachte Sache, wenn er mitten in der Ausbildung steckt. Er kann aufgeben, er kann Prüfungen nicht bestehen... Wahrscheinlicher ist der Satz: "Sie findet es cool, dass er Pilot werden will". 

Diese Art von Unsicherheit bei der Ausbildung wird für mich in den Konjunktiv übertragen, wenn man sagt: "Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde". Und deshalb ist dies für mich ein ganz akzeptabler und natürlicher Satz.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sowka said:


> Guten Morgen
> 
> Schimmelreiter, ich kann Deine systematische Argumentation verstehen, aber ich denke, dass es sich in der Lebenspraxis anders darstellt.
> 
> Wenn man den Satz in die Gegenwart Indikativ setzt, dann erhält man: "Sie findet es cool, dass er Pilot wird."
> Das ist natürlich ein Satz, aber wenn man sich die Situation vorstellt, dann ist er doch eher ungewöhnlich. "Dass er Pilot wird" ist keineswegs eine ausgemachte Sache, wenn er mitten in der Ausbildung steckt. Er kann aufgeben, er kann Prüfungen nicht bestehen... Wahrscheinlicher ist der Satz: "Sie findet es cool, dass er Pilot werden will".
> 
> Diese Art von Unsicherheit bei der Ausbildung wird für mich in den Konjunktiv übertragen, wenn man sagt: "Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde". Und deshalb ist dies für mich ein ganz akzeptabler und natürlicher Satz.


Und ausgerechnet Konjunktiv II (Irrealis !!) drückt *keine* Unsicherheit aus? Dazu braucht es die Ersatzform _(Infinitiv + würde)_​ im Nebensatz?


_wenn er Pilot würde _- keine Unsicherheit??
_wenn er Pilot werden würde - _nur hier Unsicherheit??


----------



## cuore romano

Hmm... Sätze wie

_Ich fänd's toll, wenn du morgen kommen würdest._

sind aber doch völlig üblich. Hier jedenfalls.


----------



## Sowka

Schimmelreiter said:


> Und ausgerechnet Konjunktiv II (Irrealis !!) drückt *keine* Unsicherheit aus? Dazu braucht es die Ersatzform _(Infinitiv + würde)_​ im Nebensatz?



Ich denke schon, weil es sich auf einen zukünftigen, erwünschten beruflichen Zustand bezieht (das unterscheidet diesen Satz von dem Satz "Sie ginge ins Kino, wenn sie genug Geld hätte").


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Sowka said:


> zukünftigen





berndf said:


> K II distinguishes only two tenses: _past _(_Sie hätte sich gefreut/__Sie würde sich gefreut haben_) and_ non-past_ (_Sie würde sich freuen_).


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2823845


----------



## Sowka

Guten Morgen 

Gerade ist mir etwas klargeworden:
_Sie fände es gut, wenn er Pilot werden würde._ - Das ist für mich ein guter Satz.
_Sie fände es gut, wenn er Pilot würde_. - Da fehlt mir irgendwie etwas.

Und ich denke, das hängt hiermit zusammen:


cuore romano said:


> Hmm... Sätze wie
> 
> _Ich fänd's toll, wenn du morgen kommen würdest._
> 
> sind aber doch völlig üblich. Hier jedenfalls.



Genau. Ich würde auch sagen: "Ich fänd's toll, wenn du morgen kommen würdest".
Und diesen Satz könnte man etwas umformen zu: "Ich fänd's toll, wenn du morgen kommen *könntest*".

Übertragen auf unseren Piloten-Satz, könnte man also sagen: "Sie fände es gut, wenn er Pilot werden *könnte*".

Das "würde" in "... wenn er Pilot werden würde" hat für mich also denselben Stellenwert (und eine sehr ähnliche Bedeutung) wie das "könnte" in dem gerade formulierten Satz. Ich glaube im Moment, so hängt das zusammen.


----------



## perpend

Bedeuten die beiden das gleiche:
Er würde Pilot, wenn er Höhenangst nicht hätte.
Er würde Pilot werden, wenn er Höhenangst nicht hätte.


----------



## manfy

Sowka said:


> Übertragen auf unsere Piloten-Satz, könnte man also sagen: "Sie fände es gut, wenn er Pilot werden *könnte*".



Zusätzlich fällt mir dabei auf, dass folgende Sätze nicht wirklich das gleiche ausdrücken:
"Er wird Pilot."
"Er wird Pilot werden."
Zwar ist die Wortwiederholung im Deutschen oft als umgangssprachlich und als redundant verpönt (ebenso bei "Er hat es gehabt" vs. "Er hatte es"), dabei wird aber gerne vergessen, dass diese Zeitenbildung sehr wohl einen Grund haben kann und einen feinen - wenn auch kleinen - semantischen Unterschied ausdrückt!

Dementsprechend verstehe ich "...wenn er Pilot werden würde" nicht als Ersatzkonjunktiv, sondern als korrekten K2 von "...wenn er Pilot werden wird" 
(cf. "als er Pilot wurde" vs. "als er Pilot geworden ist" -> dies ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber die semantischen Unterschiede sind vergleichbar! Ersteres beschreibt den Vorgang und impliziert den Abschluss, zweiteres unterstreicht viel stärker den Abschluss, bzw. diese Formulierungsweise garantiert den Pilotenschein regelrecht. ) 

PS: ...und ist vergleichbar mit perpend's Unterschied in post #15


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Irgendwie lustig mitanzusehen, wie auf keines meiner Argumente eingegangen wird. 

Da zitiere ich in Post #13 einen Thread, in dem berndf erläutert hat,


berndf said:


> K II distinguishes only two tenses: _past _(_Sie hätte sich gefreut/__Sie würde sich gefreut haben_) and_ non-past_ (_Sie würde sich freuen_).


http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2823845


und dann wird, statt darauf einzugehen, einfach noch einmal festgestellt, der Konjunktiv II könne zwischen Gegenwärtigkeit und Zukünftigkeit unterscheiden. Und sogar der Unterschied zwischen Präsens und Futur im Indikativ muss herhalten, den ja niemand bestritten hat.

Auf mein zentrales Argument, dass just die Kombination aus Konjunktiv II im Hauptsatz und Ersatzkonjunktiv II im Konditionalsatz stilistisch problematisch sei, ist - trotz umfangreicher Argumentation - niemand eingegangen. 

Man könnte es doch zumindest als falsch bezeichnen und ein winziges Argumentchen bringen, weshalb es falsch sei. Oder auch, warum Bernd irre (was ich nicht glaube; er argumentiert stichhaltig).


----------



## perpend

Viele haben hier gesagt, dass der Satz, wie er im OP steht, in Ordnung ist (ich auch).

Wenn wir nichts mehr von Petoe (OP) hören, finde ich stilistische Fragen, oder auch Argumente wegen der Kombination von K2 und Ersatzkonjunktiv etwas "daneben" ... damit meine ich ans Thema vorbei.


----------



## bearded

Vieles in dieser Diskussion hat (meines Erachtens) damit zu tun, dass das Verb _werden_ im Deutschen eine Doppelbedeutung/-funktion hat: einerseits Auxiliarverb ( will/would) und andererseits volles Verb (to become).  Ich fühle - wie Sowka - ,dass bei _wenn er Pilot würde_ etwas fehlt. Dagegen wird im Satz _wenn er Pilot werden würde_ die eigentliche Bedeutung von werden(become) klarer ersichtlich/spürbar (if he would *become*).


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 



bearded man said:


> Vieles in dieser Diskussion hat (meines Erachtens) damit zu tun, dass das Verb _werden_ im Deutschen eine Doppelbedeutung/-funktion hat: einerseits Auxiliarverb ( will/would) und andererseits volles Verb (to become).  Ich fühle - wie Sowka - ,dass bei _wenn er Pilot würde_ etwas fehlt. Dagegen wird im Satz _wenn er Pilot werden würde_ die eigentliche Bedeutung von werden(become) klarer ersichtlich/spürbar (if he would *become*).



Das ist genau mein Empfinden.

Man kann das vielleicht an diesem Dialog verdeutlichen:
Tante zu ihrem Neffen: "Was möchtest du denn werden?"
Neffe: "Ich würde gern Pilot werden."

Es wäre doch nicht möglich, hier zu sagen: "Ich würde gern Pilot".

Und so könnte die Tante antworten: "Das fände ich cool, wenn du Pilot werden würdest!"

Und das wäre - leicht abgewandelt - der Satz aus unserem OP. 

Schimmelreiter, ich hoffe, Du kannst mir nachsehen, dass ich auf das formale Argument nicht eingehen kann. Ich bin absolute Pragmatikerin, und für mich ist allein die Frage, ob der Satz aus dem OP korrekt ist. Und ich meine: Er ist korrekt. Das beruht aber nur auf meinem Gefühl für die Sprache; welche Formen hier gewählt worden sein mögen, kann ich nicht richtig sagen (darum stokele ich ja auch so herum ).


----------



## Schimmelreiter

bearded man said:


> Vieles in dieser Diskussion hat (meines Erachtens) damit zu tun, dass das Verb _werden_ im Deutschen eine Doppelbedeutung/-funktion hat: einerseits Auxiliarverb ( will/would) und andererseits volles Verb (to become).  Ich fühle - wie Sowka - ,dass bei _wenn er Pilot würde_ etwas fehlt. Dagegen wird im Satz _wenn er Pilot werden würde_ die eigentliche Bedeutung von werden(become) klarer ersichtlich/spürbar (if he would *become*).


Der Konjunktiv II des Vollverbs _werden_ ist unbrauchbar, weil man "fühlt", es fehle etwas? Gegen Gefühle ist schwerlich etwas zu sagen. Ich meine das völlig wertfrei und unironisch. 

Ich nehme auch mitunter für mich in Anspruch, von rein grammatikalischer Argumentation abzuweichen, und nenne das dann meine idiosynkratische Sicht. Ich halte diese für legitim, Deine ist selbstverständlich auch legitim und läuft darauf hinaus, _würde (became)_ werde als nicht hinreichend konjunktivisch empfunden und sei daher zweckmäßigerweise durch den Ersatz-K2 _(würde werden) _zu ersetzen.






Sowka said:


> Ich würde gern Pilot


Das ist ein _Hauptsatz._ Bitte meine den _Nebensatz_ betreffende Argumentation zu beachten.

Und bitte nicht einfach davon auszugehen, K2 könne zwischen Gegenwärtigkeit und Zukünftigkeit unterscheiden, ohne auf irgendein Grammatikwerk zu verweisen, das dies stützen könnte. Der K2, mit und ohne _würde_, ist *Irrealis der Gegenwart*, auch der Ersatz-K2 mit _würde_ hat keine explizite Zukunftsbedeutung (kann aber wie jede Gegenwart implizite Zukunftsbedeutung annehmen, das kann der echte K2 aber auch).


----------



## Sepia

lingpil said:


> Ja, der Satz ist richtig. Nur die Kombination aus "fände" und "cool" ist etwas ungewöhnlich.  Menschen, die von "cool" sprechen, verwenden nur selten den korrekten Konjunktiv. Der Satz an sich ist aber einwandfrei.



Einige tun es aber.


----------



## Hutschi

perpend said:


> Bedeuten die beiden das gleiche:
> Er würde Pilot, wenn er Höhenangst nicht hätte.
> Er würde Pilot werden, wenn er *keine *Höhenangst nicht hätte.



Beide bedeuten das gleiche.  Der zweite Satz ist aber etwas klarer, weil er die Entwicklung betont.

Beachte bitte:_ ... wenn er keine Höhenangst hätte. _oder _... wenn er die/diese Höhenangst nicht hätte_, oder _...  wenn er nicht Höhenangst hätte._


----------



## manfy

Schimmelreiter said:


> Gegen Gefühle ist schwerlich etwas zu sagen.



Genau daran liegt's dann auch im Endeffekt!
Die Sprache im Gehirn des Muttersprachlers ist eben keine Liste von präskriptiven oder auch deskriptiven Grammatikregeln, sondern es ist ein komplexe Zusammenfassung aus allen Erfahrungswerten der tatsächlichen Sprachanwendung im Umfeld, gepaart mit der durch Schule eingebläuten Grammatik - zusammenfassend oft "Sprachgefühl" genannt!

Ich möchte die Logik deiner Argumentation in keinster Weise anfechten! Ich habe ausreichend viele deiner posts gelesen, um zu wissen, dass du weißt wovon du sprichst und dass du einen recht festen Standpunkt in Bezug auf Sprache hast.
Das ändert aber leider nichts an der Tatsache, dass wahrscheinlich gut 90% der Muttersprachler im Normalfall nicht auf Grammatikregeln zurückgreifen, falls sie mit einem Zweifelsfall konfrontiert sind, sondern ganz einfach auf das Sprachgefühl. (professionelle, rechtlich relevante Sprachanwendung ist dabei natürlich ausgenommen. Journalisten, Schriftsteller, etc).

In unserem speziellen Fall heißt dies, dass "würde werden" in Anlehnung an "sollte/könnte/dürfte/müsste werden" sprachlogisch näher liegt, als die vielleicht stilistisch schönere und linguistisch besser rechtfertigbare Kurzversion "würde.".


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe noch einen Bedeutungsunterschied zwischen
Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde. (beschreibt den Prozess und den Berufswunsch.)
und
Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot würde. (beschreibt eher den Statuswechsel).

Bei folgender Frage ist die Bedeutung gleich.
Was möchtest du gerne werden?
Ich würde gerne Pilot werden.
Ich würde gerne Pilot.

Aber "Ich würde gerne Pilot." erscheint mir aus drei Gründen unvollständig:
1. Analogie zur Frage.
2. Satzklammer fehlt n der Kurzform.
3. Klang. 

Wäre ich gesund, würde ich gerne Pilot werden.
Wenn ich nicht Pilot werden würde, wäre mein Traumberuf Seefahrer. (Das funktioniert für mich nicht richtig ohne "werden".)  Ich weiß nicht genau, warum. Ich denke, ohne "werden" fehlt das Gefühl des Berufswunsches.


----------



## cuore romano

Mir ist noch etwas zu Schimmelreiters post # 8 eingefallen:

Der Satz

_Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot werden würde.

_hat dieselbe Struktur wie

_Sie ginge ins Kino, wenn sie genug Geld haben würde._
*Stilistisch* furchtbar!


Ich würde nie sagen _Sie ginge ins Kino..._, sondern _Sie würde ins Kino gehen.._.
Kann es also sein, dass man _finden_ schlicht aufgrund der häufigen Anwendung ohne _würde _benutzt?


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Man könnte es doch zumindest als falsch bezeichnen und ein winziges Argumentchen bringen, weshalb es falsch sei. Oder auch, warum Bernd irre (was ich nicht glaube; er argumentiert stichhaltig).


Ich sehe es im Prinzip ähnlich wie BM und Sowka. Ich würde die formale Struktur des zur Diskussion gestellten Satzes so analysieren: Im zugrunde liegenden Satz _Sie findet es cool, wenn er Pilot wird_ ist _werden _ein Vollverb und kein Hilfsverb. Setzt man den ganzen Satz in den KII, so ergibt sich rein mechanisch: _Sie fände es cool, wenn er Pilot __würde_. Das Problem hierbei ist aber, dass _würde_ derart fest mit der KII-Ersatzform verbunden ist, dass die Analyse von _würde_ als KII des Vollverbes _werden _blockiert ist. Er Satz erscheint daher als unvollständig. Um der dadurch entstehenden Dissonanz vorzubeugen erscheint es sinnvoll den KII durch die Ersatzform zu ersetzen (_würde -> werden würde_).

Diese Erklärung ist auch eine m.E. befriedigende Antwort auf CRs Argument in #26, weil es erklärt, warum die Strukturen nicht vollständig symmetrisch sind.


----------

